

Ask HN: Is gandi.net really this bad? - general_failure

So I have heard a lot of very good reviews of gandi.net here at HN. I tried it today for registering a domain. The experience has been outright horrendous.<p>- The UI is clunky and I would ignore this if it was atleast functional.<p>- Any updates to the DNS records take atleast 30 minutes. Note that I checked my TLD&#x27;s name server directly. It just look that long for gandi.net to even get to inform the TLD registry.<p>- The free SSL cert provided for every domain first asks you to accept that you pay 16 USD! This amount will apparently will become 0 at checkout. WTF?<p>- I chose the DNS method for SSL cert validation. You just have to keep pressing refresh and sit there. It says nothing other than &#x27;verification pending&#x27;. AFAICT, the domain records that it wants and that one my name server match completely and it has propagated as well. Even after a hour, I am just sitting there and nothing happens.<p>- So, I decide to setup  email. It doens&#x27;t go past the account screen. It keeps saying &#x27;The password that you chose is too short and&#x2F;or too easy to guess. Please add special characters for more security.&#x27;. Out of frustration, I generated a password out of https:&#x2F;&#x2F;strongpasswordgenerator.com&#x2F; and used &#x27;e*B8[3~3^~e9&#x27;2b&#x27; as the password. Nope, that is still not strong enough!<p>So... Long story short, gandi.net is terrible. I would avoid at all costs. I am somewhat amazed that route53 uses it.
======
hashtag
I tried it in the past due to people raving about it to. It was a garbage
experience. After the one domain I had with them expired (never used it for
much), I stopped using them.

